# Sexing newly ID'd scorp



## evilkarot (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that I know what it is, how do I tell which it is (male/female). I'm just curious to know. I'm looking to possibly sell/trade it off and would like to know whether it's a male or female.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=105525


----------



## TheDill (Oct 9, 2007)

get a picture from the bottom of your scorp thats the only way to tell is from there wings underneath them.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 9, 2007)

Get a ventral pic and look at the pectines. Generally speaking, longer and more teeth usually means male, and shorter and less teeth usually means female. Correct me if I'm wrong someone.

Here's a ventral anatomy of a scorpion just so you know what I'm talking about..
http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/anatomy/anat02.html


----------



## evilkarot (Oct 9, 2007)

That'll be easier said than done. But, soon as I get a pair of forceps, I'll pick it up and take a picture of the ventral side.


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 9, 2007)

Put it in a glass bottom enclosure and take your pics from there.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 9, 2007)

do a search I asked the same question sometime this year. This is my favorite sp. of scorp congrats.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure if its the  same for all or most scorpions if it is use this


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 9, 2007)

nope not the same.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 9, 2007)

sry for the post then


----------



## evilkarot (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have some pix of male/female of this species?


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 9, 2007)

Sexing various common species is covered many times, search for it on the boards or on google, you will find all the answers you need.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 9, 2007)

Not to mention the scorpion sexing thread, although a lot of the images are broken now.

Cyris, that mainly applies to the larger forest scorpions (_Pandinus_ and _Heterometrus_).


----------



## evilkarot (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, I was looking for that.


----------



## evilkarot (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, after pissing (what I think) him off and taking some pix, I think we have a male. Please confirm.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 10, 2007)

crazy cool looking. Now I know, IHeartMantids thanks


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 10, 2007)

I think its a female from what I can tell. See how it doesn't meet at the base.
/\male  / \ female.


----------



## pandinus (Oct 10, 2007)

the only way to tell on LQ is to count the pectine teeth, males have a certain number, and females do too.


----------



## evilkarot (Oct 10, 2007)

Any idea of what the numbers are? I did a search on Google and on the sexing posts and could not find a number.


----------

